# Cuisine : Le meilleur environnement ?



## Fox792 (27 Octobre 2012)

Salut! 

J'aimerai avoir votre avis sur un point qui me turlupine. Comme chaqun le sait, il y'a une App pour tout, dont le iPapierToilettes 5S qui permet de s'essuyer avec son iPhone, mais QUID d'une application de cuisine reelement efficace ?

Par efficace, j'entends *une même* App se synchronisant entre iPhone/iPad/Macbook où l'on peut stocker *ses propres* recettes.
En effet, il y'a de bon logiciel sur Macbook (YummySoup), d'autres sur iPad, mais aucune combinant les deux interfaces ... 

Si vous avez la solution, vous z'êtes trop fort!

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Octobre 2012)

Tu as des sites web qui ont aussi une appli pour iphone-iPad comme celui ci:
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/750-grammes-77-000-recettes/id344532371?mt=8
ou encore celui là:
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/marmiton/id447761210?mt=8
Mais je ne pense pas que ces applis là se synchronisent dans un cloud quelconque pour ce qui concerne les annotations...
Bon courage et/ou patience !


----------



## Marmidotte (31 Octobre 2012)

J'en ai fait un test sur mon blog, et une bone app qui fait ça sur iPad-iPhone-OSX, c'est Paprika. Mais, gros défaut: si l'app de base par ex pour iPad est peu chère, il faut re-payer pour l'iPhone et re-payer pour l'ordi... Donc oui, si tu veux y mettre un peu d'argent (tu dois t'en tirer à moins de 25 euros, au total des trois).

Marmidotte


----------

